

Fastest Growing Startups Who Are Hiring Now - kevin_morrill
http://mattermark.com/15-fastest-growing-startups-who-are-hiring-now/

======
malandrew
The post was pretty vague on the criteria used for inclusion on this list.
From how many possible startups was this list whittled down? What specifically
about each company got them put on the list? Are there any conflicts of
interest to disclose? Are any of these 15 companies founded by people who are
friends of the author? etc.

~~~
minimaxir
All of the Mattermark rankings are done by Mattermark's "propitiatory
algorithm."

Additionally, Mattermark is technically YC S12 and has received funding from
VCs, so there are potential conflicts of interest for any of their rankings,
especially taken together with the first point.

------
paulrademacher
Congrats on Mattermark making it into the list!

~~~
xal
The list is by mattermark...

I don't know what to say. Certainly I wouldn't have included my self in such a
list if I'd have made it.

~~~
kevin_morrill
We listed ourselves in the order we are by score. I thought putting together a
list of several companies would be more valuable than just posting our
position stand alone.

~~~
xal
which then just shows how silly your system is so far. You included an
ecommerce store - I just did a quick DB query and we have over 1k stores that
are growing faster relatively and absolutely. Every company that grows this
quickly is hiring.

------
luigi
Founding engineer from Upworthy here. My email is my username @upworthy.com --
Happy to talk.

------
ghc
This list doesn't give me much confidence in mattermark's "proprietary
algorithm."

